# Off Beat



## Pogo (Mar 7, 2014)

-- and please, get the title words in the right order 

A thread for the unusual, off-the-beaten-path, little or no Top 40 potential, whether it's pop/rock, jazz, ethnic, whatever.  Let's mix it up.

And R.I. P. Jukebox thread, sadly closed


----------



## Pogo (Mar 7, 2014)

Not quite the track I wanted from her but a fair upbeat intro....

Paula Lockheart - _Boogie Woogie Country Girl_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cazUM7aeaIo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cazUM7aeaIo[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 7, 2014)

Tango anyone??? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqLh6rQqkoA]Gotan Project - Santa Maria (Del Buen Ayre) (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 7, 2014)

Peter Rowan - _The Free Mexican Air Force_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dlFMKmE7pg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dlFMKmE7pg[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes - Acoustic Evening

[ame=http://youtu.be/DucC91dJepQ]Yes Acoustic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkFoPGRM4t4]Erik Satie - Gnossienne No.1 - Seth Ford-Young - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Mar 7, 2014)

This one starts at about the 3 minute mark...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 7, 2014)

hjmick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLgJ7pk0X-s
> 
> 
> This one starts at about the 3 minute mark...
> ...



I love the UK Ukes 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfK-UzQ48JE&feature=kp"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfK-UzQ48JE&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 7, 2014)

João Gilberto - _Samba da Minha Terra_  (live)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBrlDiZ-e-Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBrlDiZ-e-Q[/ame]


Quem não gosta de samba bom sujeito não é  
É ruim da cabeça ou doente do pé   
Eu nasci com o samba, no samba me criei  
E do danado do samba eu nunca me separei 

_Who doesn't like samba Is not a good person_
_He's either sick in the head or sick in the foot_
_I was born with the samba, samba raised me_
_And from samba nothing will separate me._​


----------



## Pogo (Mar 7, 2014)

Blossom Dearie - _There Ought To Be a Moonlight Saving Time_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCGndFqOjZk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCGndFqOjZk[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjjLpIl0AWQ]Jazz from the Tip, Hot Club of San Francisco - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 7, 2014)

*<3* *this great band from Oregon. China Forbes the singer is so good. Pianist so hot. The whole band rocks!*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldxn6aq2GCc]Pink Martini - Let's Never Stop Falling In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 7, 2014)

Tim O'Brien - _Evenin'_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmN6rv-jQIg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmN6rv-jQIg[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 7, 2014)

*The sailor and the mermaid....*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JabGg_RH03g]Pink Martini - Ninna nanna - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 9, 2014)

*Rest In Peace Scatman ...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Geiq0FP13uQ]Scatman John: Scatman 720p (HD) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02vDkMEdIkY]Scatmans World (Official Video) HD -Scatman John - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 10, 2014)

*Jack Kerouac with Steve Allen* - _Charlie Parker_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YhveH2yuuI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YhveH2yuuI[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 10, 2014)

*Lord Buckley* - _The Train_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3vbxeBvaU0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3vbxeBvaU0[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 10, 2014)

*Ken Nordine* - _Infinite O'Clock_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXLWKz4J-DI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXLWKz4J-DI[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 10, 2014)

*Gabriella Cilmi *- _Sweet About Me_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvuyYj5ROmk&list=PL793475477AFBEF87&index=36]Gabriella Cilmi - Sweet About Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 10, 2014)

CD-4 QUAD version of a forgotten tune by the former Yes keyboardist. Taken from the 1975 album, "The Myths & Legends Of King Arthur & The Knights Of The Round Table".

[ame=http://youtu.be/sIcnctPjSiA]CD-4 Quadraphonic : "Guinevere" - Rick Wakeman - YouTube[/ame]

Set to HD+


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 10, 2014)

Leo Kottke...

Louise...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ1ynrFzbyY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ1ynrFzbyY[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 10, 2014)

John Prine...

Jesus, The Missing Years...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9BRia7J9P4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9BRia7J9P4[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 10, 2014)

Mickey Newbury...

American Trilogy...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiTjElq5Xjs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiTjElq5Xjs[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 11, 2014)

David Bowie with Rick Wakeman on the Mellatron - Space Oddity

[ame=http://youtu.be/cYMCLz5PQVw]David Bowie - Space Oddity[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 11, 2014)

*Two Steps From Hell ... "Black Blade"*


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 12, 2014)

*Saturdays ... "Missing You"*


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2014)

Pink Floyd "Echoes" - @1080p 

[ame=http://youtu.be/64mzr2dB79Y]Pink Floyd "Echoes" - @1080p HD FULL - YouTube[/ame]

I set to 1080, crank it and put it on the main screen.  Once I could only listen to this magnificence when it first came out. Now I can see it too.

How lucky is that?


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 15, 2014)

40 minutes well spent...

best Pink Floyd album evah... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRri81-c-XI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRri81-c-XI[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2014)

Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of The Moon "FULL" @1080p HD

[ame=http://youtu.be/ruiYuFk3v74]Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of The Moon "FULL" @1080p HD - YouTube[/ame]

"It's very hard to explain why you're mad even if you're not mad."


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2014)

Pink Floyd - Time

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z-OytmtYoOI]Pink Floyd - Time - YouTube[/ame]

Crank the hell-o out of this.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2014)

A couple from Afro-Brazil: *Caetano Veloso* with his then-8-year-old son, _Um canto de Afoxé_ ("An Afoxé Song) - a tribute to Ilê Aiê, a Carnaval _bloco_ (krewe) in Bahia:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=K6hcyVsKGFU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=K6hcyVsKGFU[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2014)

*Bahia Black* (project by Carlinhos Brown): _Guia pra congal_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1NX00yu056M"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1NX00yu056M[/ame]

Wait, hang on... turn your bass up first


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 26, 2014)

*Alizée - I'm Fed Up *


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 26, 2014)

from 40+ years ago...

I 'spect nobody in here's ever heard of these guys...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9_pDY8SSBQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9_pDY8SSBQ[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 26, 2014)

you wanna talk off-beat...?

I 'memba meeting a guy like this back in my hitchhiking days 40 years ago...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2pgWsYSyUA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2pgWsYSyUA[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2014)

*Pierre Moerlen's Gong* - _Downwind_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsjAw21oHHs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsjAw21oHHs[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 26, 2014)

Pogo said:


> *Pierre Moerlen's Gong* - _Downwind_
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsjAw21oHHs



cool beans...!

I know these guys... from years ago...

gotta coupla their albums... somewhere in my heap of unplayed vinyl...


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 26, 2014)

more from them...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI03gGYpqas"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI03gGYpqas[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Mar 27, 2014)

Look out, there's a monster coming

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKIJ9ekfAZY]Look out, there's a monster coming[/ame]


Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport (Beatles version)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd14NxZuvGg]Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport (Beatles version)[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Look out, there's a monster coming
> 
> Look out, there's a monster coming
> 
> ...





More Rolf Harris --

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JDZgyR1j2Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JDZgyR1j2Q[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent (Mar 29, 2014)

Andy Kaufman

"Treat Me Nice""

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHKUcXNq_xk


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2014)

Scott Johnson -_ "John Somebody" Part 3: Involuntary Songs_
Making music from human speech, or in this case, laughter

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFM0xXjuaas"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFM0xXjuaas[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 29, 2014)

*Polaroid ... So Damn Beautiful *


----------



## Pogo (Mar 31, 2014)

These guys are really one of the top proponents of modern trad Quebecois music - really good stuff:
Le Vent du Nord (North Wind)  - _Les Amants du Saint Laurent_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmQG2NSfsMY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmQG2NSfsMY[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 31, 2014)

These guys have some incredible energy, especially on the second tune - Session A9

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF5fVkOZdts#t=370"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF5fVkOZdts#t=370[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Impenitent (Apr 11, 2014)

Neil Young

"This Note's For You"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GC5iLNC5FBE


----------



## Ropey (Apr 12, 2014)

Kris Kristofferson - The Silver Tongued Devil and I

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=350Pj8Q5d1Y]Kris Kristofferson - The Silver Tongued Devil and I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent (Apr 14, 2014)

Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young...and TOM JONES !

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kg0v0Er8Ak

Long Time Gone


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2014)

These guys are sooo cool...

*Blowzabella* - _The New Jigs_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaBXtAQAZSw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaBXtAQAZSw[/ame]

The band make an inimitable, driving, drone-based sound played with a fabulous sense of melody, rhythmic expertise and sheer feeling.
They compose their own music which is influenced by English and European traditional dance music. Many of their tunes have become standards in the modern folk repertoire and are played by people all over the world. Bands across Europe who experiment with folk music often cite Blowzabella as a major influence. -- Blowzabella.com​


----------



## Ropey (Apr 16, 2014)

The Clash - Rock the Casbah

[ame=http://youtu.be/bJ9r8LMU9bQ]The Clash - Rock the Casbah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2014)

*Mariza* - _O Gente da Minha Terra_ (the people of my land) (live)

This is a nice, if a bit overdone, sample of Fado music, which is what's going on in my avatar.
Check out the headstock (from the back) on the Portuguese guitar around 3:50... and again 5:45 (frontal shot)...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7BwU0MVEwo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7BwU0MVEwo[/ame]


@AquaAthena


----------



## Ropey (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes - And You And I

[ame=http://youtu.be/3eaVTnhtUfw]Yes - And You And I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> *Mariza* - _O Gente da Minha Terra_ (the people of my land) (live)
> 
> This is a nice, if a bit overdone, sample of Fado music, which is what's going on in my avatar.
> Check out the headstock (from the back) on the Portuguese guitar around 3:50... and again 5:45 (frontal shot)...
> ...



OOOHHH, how moving, Pogo. Before she became emotional, I was thinking how she was singing her feelings... Thank you so much for bringing this music to my soul. 

 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 18, 2014)

Comment from a listener:  Ana does such a great job with this song, as do the outstanding musicians accompanying her! I have several of her CDs, but this particular performance of hers is by far my favorite. She doesn't try to be cutesy about anything, she just sings it straight from the heart with the sincere emotion it deserves.


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 19, 2014)

Ron Geesin and Roger Waters - Music from the Body

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCOmv7WMqVE&list=PLB78A12B0A8947E97]Mrs Throat Goes Walking- Roger Waters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-INeMspNSQ0]John Cale & Brian Eno / Spinning Away - YouTube[/ame]

Up On a Hill, As the Day Dissolves
With My Pencil Turning Moments Into Line
High Above in the Violet Sky
A Silent Silver Plane - It Draws a Golden Chain


One By One, All the Stars Appear
As the Great Winds of the Planet Spiral In
Spinning Away, Like the Night Sky At Arles
In the Million Insect Storm, the Constellations Form


On a Hill, Under a Raven Sky
I Have no Idea Exactly What I've Drawn
Some Kind of Change, Some Kind of Spinning Away
With Every Single Line Moving Further Out in Time


And Now As the Pale Moon Rides (In the Stars)
Her Form in My Pale Blue Lines (In the Stars)
And There, As the World Rolls Round (In the Stars)
I Draw, But the Lines Move Round (In the Stars)
There, As the Great Wheels Blaze (In the Stars)
I Draw, But My Drawing Fades (In the Stars)
And Now, As the Old Sun Dies (In the Stars)
I Draw, and the Four Winds Sigh (In the Stars)​


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHoJK7F-KSM]Big Star - Feel - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn1t6l7UUPc]Big Star - Ballad of El Goodo - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB8Fx0Phsc0]Big Star - Try Again - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glusRMIbakM]Big Star - Mod Lang - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAIuim4GXK0]Big Star - "September Gurls" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7nLECgN_y8]Chris Bell - I am the Cosmos - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-yvdIHOdxw]Chris Bell - You and your Sister - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2014)

There may never come a time when I've had enough of this one... pure beauty, and perfect for this rainy afternoon..

*Marisa Monte/Tribalistas* - _Pecado e Lhe Deixar de Molho_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4nbr7pXv7Q"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ame]

Pecado é Lhe Deixar de Molho

Falados os segredos calam
E as ondas devoram léguas
Vou lhe botar num altar
Na certeza de não apressar o mundo
Não vou divulgar
Só do meu coração para o seu

Pecado é lhe deixar de molho
E isso lhe deixa louco
Não, eu não vou me zangar
Eu não vou lhe xingar
Lhe mandar embora
Eu vou me curvar
Ao tamanho desse amor
Só o amor sabe os seus

Não, eu não vou me vingar
Se você fez questão
De vagar o mundo
Não vou descuidar
Vou lembrar como é bom
E ao amor me render

It's a Sin to Leave You Idle

The secrets are spoken while shut
And the waves devour miles
I'm placing you on an altar
Being sure it wouldn't make the world spin faster
I won't make a big deal of it
Only from my heart to yours

It's a sin to leave you idle
And this makes you crazy
No, I won't be angry
I won't curse you
Ask you to leave
I will bend
Before the immensity of this love
Only love knows who its owners are

No, I won't have my revenge
If you really wanted to
Wander around the world
I won't be careless
I'll remember how nice it is
And to love I'll surrender​


----------



## Pogo (Apr 19, 2014)

The Fado form a few posts back becomes a melodic base for much of Brazilian music, as in the last post.  Here's an instrumental form called chôro (or chôrinho) showing the same wistful influences.  Chôro was born in the late 19th century, about the same time as ragtime, with which it shares a similar thematic structure (commonly AA-BB-A-CC-AA).  It was especially popular with the public service sector in urban Brazil, such as police and postal workers.

Jacob do Bandolim (1918-1969) is one of the stars of the genre: _Cadençia_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrW4-3FSskw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrW4-3FSskw[/ame]

This one shows an especial virtuosity, as Jacob hits literally every eighth-note in the 6/8 piece _O Voo da Mosca_ (the flight of the fly), leaving no rest on any beat at all:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyZ1Hek5fVI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyZ1Hek5fVI[/ame]

The _bandolim_ is that overgrown mandolin he's playing, visible in video 2.


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2014)

*Urban Trad* (Belgium/Galicia) - _La Belle Jig_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6A2_IqhFrQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6A2_IqhFrQ[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2014)

*&#381;alvarinis* (Lithuania) - _O&#382;ys_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyE-rXs-eCs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyE-rXs-eCs[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2014)

*Eliane Elias & Quartet* - _A Rã_ (the frog)  (live in Marseilles)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV-_p-NPUpA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV-_p-NPUpA[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2014)

*Mayssa Karaa*  - _White Rabbit_ (in Arabic)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azFM1gyDbpk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azFM1gyDbpk[/ame]


More Mayssa Karaa ... w/ Berklee World Strings - _The Passion of Rumi_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuJaweUCqXk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuJaweUCqXk[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jun 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMRl55U0eDw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMRl55U0eDw[/ame]

Rocky Horror Picture Show- Hot Patootie, Bless My Soul


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 8, 2014)

This is some creeped-out shit...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 30, 2014)

*Olenka and the Autumn Lovers* (Ontario) - _Odessa_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AvSeoMWtto"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AvSeoMWtto[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, funk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2kEx5BLoC4]Tracy Chapman - Give me one reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2014)

I especially like the lyrics.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p42RhMyf6ns
> 
> I especially like the lyrics.



Outstanding Gracie 

Back @cha - one of the most delightful people I've ever had the pleasure to interview:

*Buffy Sainte-Marie* - _No No Keshagesh_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKmAb1gNN74"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKmAb1gNN74[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 2, 2014)

This genre is considered doom metal. The same genre that  Black Sabbath is considered in some circles


The sound is slow and heavy....
JEX THOTH ~Warrior Woman~ 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X14_f5IksnA]JEX THOTH warrior woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

Buffy Sainte-Marie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Fascinating. Thanks Pogo!


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> This is some creeped-out shit...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPXEQtU-VX8



wow... you're the first person I know besides myself who's ever heard of these guys...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihZlQOaR8b8&list=PL2B56A09A15488716"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihZlQOaR8b8&list=PL2B56A09A15488716[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

Juicy Lucy... from a fuckin' long time ago...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1kC7y_OfCo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1kC7y_OfCo[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

Brownsville Station... fuckin' kicks ass long time ago...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4eRO_Z86RI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4eRO_Z86RI[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

a goofy fav from late-night clear-channel AM radio back in the late 60's...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XFYMjkFYPg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XFYMjkFYPg[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

anybody else here remember this 'un...?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKyqKlkylS4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKyqKlkylS4[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

'n then o' course there's this... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP5Xv7QqXiM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP5Xv7QqXiM[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

'n this...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPWHfrU3PSQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPWHfrU3PSQ[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Borillar (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAgvTsVcQgQ]FOCUS - Hocus Pocus (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMpGdG27K9o]Pink Floyd - Careful With That Axe Eugene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2014)

*Tosca Tango Orchestra:* _Pelo Negro_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnCUnlg-CmU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnCUnlg-CmU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjIcvDm1iC4]Sia - I Go To Sleep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC-Q6WGslBs]Velvet Underground- Over You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9fF8yptn8E]Grateful Dead - Man Smart Woman Smarter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgd0KQSTO3Y#t=92]Lou Reed - Kicks (with lyrics) - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1nhljdqf0E]The Hush Sound: Honey [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0ZwYT-VCKI]John Hiatt - Terms Of My Surrender [Audio Stream] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj4K5U_axqU]Nikki Lane - Wild One [Audio Stream] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM_BX3Idnq4]Corb Lund - Counterfeiters' Blues (Live, Sun Studio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0noOx6m98_I]Corb Lund - Five Dollar Bill (Live, Sun Studio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WzUS5qHie8]Radio Moscow - 250 Miles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

This is cool.  You outta listen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD72LbIk02M"]Shakey Graves - Roll the Bones - Audiotree Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-4ZlO3XxYQ]White Rabbits - Temporary - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImEBJTINwOs]Parts & Labor - Constant Future - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVTtCk4yqo4]Shadow Shadow Shade - Your Perfect Wilderness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY_E7-YDtP4]Riddle of Steel- Aquiline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRt-IzBXdNY]Cold Cave - Underworld USA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGBLlFMn9Xc]Fitz And The Tantrums - The Walker [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldz0mNTVlCQ]WOVEN HAND - Long Horn (2012) [HD Video Clip] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua2loiGHZ38]Bonobo - Black Sands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DQyusKTAh4]Brian Eno & David Byrne "Strange Overtones" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

*Ken Nordine w/ Billy Vaughn*: _The Shifting Whispering Sands_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=919r63iHCZM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=919r63iHCZM[/ame]
 [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION]


----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2014)

*Darlene and Jonathan Edwards*: _Stayin' Alive_



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeUs9tFI8V0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeUs9tFI8V0[/ame]



("Darlene and Jonathan Edwards" was a gag pseudonym for Jo Stafford and her husband Paul Weston, who used to do this spoof at parties and were persuaded to record that way.)


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2014)

For Qua Qua from Pogie  *Tchavalo Schmitt:* _Tchavalo Swing_
taken from the Gypsy travelogue/history film "Latcho Drom"

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDfjd6yxTcU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDfjd6yxTcU[/ame]



 [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]


----------



## Pogo (Jan 19, 2015)

Nothing like complex harmonies applied to Brazilian melodies...

BeBossa - _Capim  _... not a great recording but the best I could find

​This is a little better sound quality -- it's an interview show so cue to 2:33 unless you want to hear a lot of talking in the world's most sensuous language....

​


----------



## Cross (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Cross (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Cross (Jan 19, 2015)

Desert rockers under threat in their own homeland to not play...


----------



## Cross (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Cross (Jan 19, 2015)

2 million views...lol


----------



## Cross (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Cross (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Feb 1, 2015)

I think I posted this before but the damn software conversion flushed it...

​


----------



## Pogo (Feb 1, 2015)

Charles Mingus Big Band (live)  - _Moanin'_

​


----------



## Pogo (Feb 5, 2015)

Not sure how I feel about this but... "electrobossa" ... sometimes it works better than other times...

_Lady Marmalade_

​


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Not sure how I feel about this but... "electrobossa" ... sometimes it works better than other times...
> 
> _Lady Marmalade_
> 
> ​



Goodness.  I have to say that I prefer the other version. No question.  Is that ^^^ supposed to be so boring?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how I feel about this but... "electrobossa" ... sometimes it works better than other times...
> ...



Boring?  I think they were going for "cool".  Like this  -- João Gilberto, the guy who invented bossa...

​Estate
Sei calda come i baci che ho perduto
Sei piena di un amore che passato
Che il cuore mio vorrebbe cancellar

_Summer
You're hot as the kisses that I lost
You're full of a love that past
That my heart would shun_

Tornera un altro inverno
Cadranno mille petali di rose
La neve coprira tutte le cose
E forse un po' di pace tornera
_
Another winter goes by
A thousand rose petals rain
The snow will cover everything
And maybe a little peace will return_


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well, I think maybe your idea of "cool" and mine are different.   

That's pretty though.  Lovely lyrics.  

I posted Grace Potter and Joe Satriani doing Cortez the Killer.  Maybe you would like Grace Potter.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thanks   Liked it so much I watched the whole thing.  

I don't usually care for trumpets and horns in general but that one's used very well there.  Even if he does have strange taste in footwear.

And of course I love her organ....


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I agree.  The whole production sounds awesome, and Joe is not too shabby on the guitar either.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



He must be using fishing line for strings.  It just ain't right to bend strings that far.  Just ain't right.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2015)

Listen to the words. Reggae meets Native American, same message.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Listen to the words. Reggae meets Native American, same message.



Another winner -- once again, watched the whole thing.

You guys make this a great thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

One more before bed!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

^^^^^

She reminds me a lot of Janis Joplin.    Don't you think, Pogo?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 6, 2015)

Friends From Rio Project - _Vam' Bora_ (I assume this is a corruption for "vai embora" -- "go away")

​


----------



## Pogo (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> She reminds me a lot of Janis Joplin.    Don't you think, Pogo?



Eh- maybe in spots where she wails but Janis had a whole 'nother timbre goin' on.
She's got a certain warble on the sustained notes I don't care for.  But hey, that's Tal Wilkenfeld on bass right there on the 2nd one.  We saw her in the Womens With Chops thread.  Lotta energy in there, from everybody.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^
> ...



She has that really strong sounding but kind of rough voice though.  Also a lot about her demeanor reminds me of Janis.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I can see the demeanor/attitude yeah.  but I think Janis was way rougher.  And in her time what she put out had just never been done before.  When she was suddenly gone I was devastated.

​Damn good recording for 1967 I must say...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



What do you think about Joss Stone?  She's VERY tall.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)

Here's another Joss Stone with James Brown.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## konradv (Feb 20, 2015)

Juliane Werding- Am Tag als Conny Kramer starb

NOT, The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down!


----------



## konradv (Feb 20, 2015)

David Bowie- Running Gun Blues

From the album _The Man Who Sold the World_(1970)


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 21, 2015)

*J'attendrai*

Raphaël Imbert
Sarah Quintana
Leyla McCalla

**


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2015)

Jack Bruce/Steve Swallow/John Scofield: _Nancy (the Silence Focuses on You)_
-- from the Kip Hanrahan LP _Desire Develops an Edge_

​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 3, 2015)

*Roger's Shovel Guitar *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 3, 2015)

*PVC Instrument*


----------

